# What pisses you off about Sifr?



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

In response to her liking the "What pisses you off about XXXX's" threads.

Discuss.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

1.) She's a conceited, insensitive jerk who doesn't know what she's talking about. 
2.) She's always going on about things no one cares about, like Galois theory. 
3.) She is such a grammar nazi! Fucking INTJ. No respect for style. 
4.) She thinks she's better than everyone because she only deals with _pure_ math.

Don't even get me started on nightriser.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Sifr how does it feel to have a thread dedicated to just you?


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Sifr said:


> 1.) She's a conceited, insensitive jerk who doesn't know what she's talking about.
> 2.) She's always going on about things no one cares about, like Galois theory.
> 3.) She is such a grammar nazi! Fucking INTJ. No respect for style.
> 4.) She thinks she's better than everyone because she only deals with _pure_ math.
> ...


Haha! Nightriser is a whole nother story.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

She doesn't return my calls!!!!



Sifr said:


> 3.) She is such a grammar nazi! Fucking INTJ. No respect for style.


Explain the INTJ reference.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*The reference came from me on one of my blogs. ... I actually say it often to her if she corrects my spelling.

Fucking INTJ.
*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Sifr how does it feel to have a thread dedicated to just you?


What, you want to find out? Do you want a hate thread dedicated to you? :tongue:


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

I hate Sifr because I can't pronounce her name without thinking about Zephyr from Babar.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I hate that she's smarter than I am, and is therefore my primary competition for the kinds of mates I would select.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I hate her intuition and her disregard for vowels other than I.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

snail said:


> I hate that she's smarter than I am, and is therefore my primary competition for the kinds of mates I would select.


Do you prefer thinkers over feelers?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Beloved said:


> Do you prefer thinkers over feelers?


No. I'm scared of Thinkers, but they are intimidating enough to turn me on. What I want is to be with someone who is intellectually superior to me, but who is perfectly loving and harmless. Since most Feelers aren't in that genius range that excites me, I might accidentally have a tendency to be sexually attracted to Thinkers, even though they are dangerous and bad for me.

Typical, I know!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

snail said:


> No. I'm scared of Thinkers, but they are intimidating enough to turn me on. What I want is to be with someone who is intellectually superior to me, but who is perfectly loving and harmless. Since most Feelers aren't in that genius range that excites me, I might accidentally have a tendency to be sexually attracted to Thinkers, even though they are dangerous and bad for me.
> 
> Typical, I know!


Don't worry, I don't bite. I can actually be very friendly.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

*runs and hides from the scary ISTP*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

snail said:


> *runs and hides from the scary ISTP*


If you don't know me well, you may not even be able to guess that I'm an ISTP so you'd better watch out:tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

oh hai snail. snuggles in my bed?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice new avatar, Mcgooglian. Very apocalyptic and eerie. 

For what type would I mistake you?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> oh hai snail. snuggles in my bed?


If she says no, then I'll accept


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Nah, you said you wanted to be friendly. Friends don't have sex. I've never said I wanted to be friends with anyone other than Lykos here.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

*says no* :dry:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

snail said:


> Nice new avatar, Mcgooglian. Very apocalyptic and eerie.
> 
> For what type would I mistake you?


I actually searched apocalypse to find it. It depends on the size of the group, if it's small and I know everybody, then I may appear to have a stronger depending on what we're doing. I almost always appear to be happy:tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

The Sex0rz be mine.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

snail said:


> No. I'm scared of Thinkers, but they are intimidating enough to turn me on. What I want is to be with someone who is intellectually superior to me, but who is perfectly loving and harmless. Since most Feelers aren't in that genius range that excites me, I might accidentally have a tendency to be sexually attracted to Thinkers, even though they are dangerous and bad for me.
> 
> Typical, I know!


Intimidating, but harmless? Yeah, you're a girl. Only women look for such obvious contradictions in a mate. I realized that the kind of women who I am sexually attracted to because of their appearance are not the kind of women who I am sexually attracted to because of their personality, so I changed my perspective. I find that the women I used to be attracted to hardly arouse me anymore. I don't even allow myself to think about them. Their power is futile. I'm sure they'll get what they are looking for; guys who only want to use their body for a night, but they'll never get anything more than that because they reject guys who have true value. As far as intelligence, I don't want a woman who is stupid; but I don't place as great of value on intellectual capacity as I do on the heart. I guess that's why I put more focus on my feelings than my intelligence.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Since I am seeking someone to have as a partner for life, I place kindness higher on my list of priorities than intelligence. It would be nice to find someone who had both, but it's really hard to find an intelligent man who isn't arrogant about it. I am hoping that the one I am currently interested in will prove to have this ideal combination. So far so good.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

She didn't follow up on our world domination plan. 
When Neph stepped in She stepped out.:crazy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I sent her a friend request on Myspace, and she was all like "piss off you spammer" and I was all like "me n0t sp4mm0rz" and she was all like "you can't even spell correctly, idiot" and I was all like "God you're a grammar nazi"

That's the last time I'll ever try to be friends with an INTP :angry:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

snail said:


> Since I am seeking someone to have as a partner for life, I place kindness higher on my list of priorities than intelligence. It would be nice to find someone who had both, but it's really hard to find an intelligent man who isn't arrogant about it. I am hoping that the one I am currently interested in will prove to have this ideal combination. So far so good.


Stupid people make me angry and you won't like me when I'm angry:tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> I sent her a friend request on Myspace, and she was all like "piss off you spammer" and I was all like "me n0t sp4mm0rz" and she was all like "you can't even spell correctly, idiot" and I was all like "God you're a grammar nazi"
> 
> That's the last time I'll ever try to be friends with an INTP :angry:


rofl Can you hear me laugh! 
That was too funny!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> I sent her a friend request on Myspace, and she was all like "piss off you spammer" and I was all like "me n0t sp4mm0rz" and she was all like "you can't even spell correctly, idiot" and I was all like "God you're a grammar nazi"
> 
> That's the last time I'll ever try to be friends with an INTP :angry:


Lol, I do have a bit of a reputation...Hm. There was this guy at work who had an obvious crush on me. I didn't think much of him, but I didn't mind him either. He once sent me a love note. Let me tell you, his grammar and spelling were atrocious! I couldn't help correcting it! He should be thankful I didn't care to find a red pen. 

I've relaxed since then.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Stupid people make me angry and you won't like me when I'm angry:tongue:


Let me refer you to my post in this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/general-...isses-you-off-about-everyone-3.html#post27781


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> rofl Can you hear me laugh!
> That was too funny!


I think I can hear it now that my windows hath shattered from all of the decibels, wtf will I do without windows now? :crying:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Sifr said:


> Lol, I do have a bit of a reputation...Hm. There was this guy at work who had an obvious crush on me. I didn't think much of him, but I didn't mind him either. He once sent me a love note. Let me tell you, his grammar and spelling were atrocious! I couldn't help correcting it! He should be thankful I didn't care to find a red pen.
> 
> I've relaxed since then.


LMAO. I hate bad grammar too. I find it really sexy when a girl has good grammar for some reason, especially when she knows how to use your and you're. My 6 year old sister knows how to use you're already for christ's sake. I'm so proud of her


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, I must admit that I have trouble respecting the intelligence of people with bad grammar unless English isn't their first language. I know how horrible and hypocritical I must sound, after my post in the http://personalitycafe.com/general-...isses-you-off-about-everyone-3.html#post27781 thread about hating it when people are intellectually arrogant. :shocked:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

All those things actually make me think I love that girl.. Except her phenomenally strong aversion to INTJs.. When will she understand, it is only a matter of time before she fully integrates herself into the INTJ mode, and then BAM, we got the bitch. :wink:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> Yeah, I must admit that I have trouble respecting the intelligence of people with bad grammar unless English isn't their first language. I know how horrible and hypocritical I must sound, after my post in the http://personalitycafe.com/general-...isses-you-off-about-everyone-3.html#post27781 thread about hating it when people are intellectually arrogant. :shocked:


Hm, not really. I don't think it's being intellectually arrogant, hopefully... it just boggles my mind how people so often misuse such an easy to use word.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> All those things actually make me think I love that girl.. Except her phenomenally strong aversion to INTJs.. When will she understand, it is only a matter of time before she fully integrates herself into the INTJ mode, and then BAM, we got the bitch. :wink:


rofl You go what bitch ? That Bitch yeah!:crazy::tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

GOT daylightsun, not go

I agree, bad spelling is atrocious.


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

she is cute whitty smart and makes average girls seem more pathetic.
...then again theres not alot of average girls on here...


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

average girls ARE pathetic. witty does not have a h


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

slightlybatty said:


> she is cute whitty smart and makes average girls seem more pathetic.
> ...then again theres not alot of average girls on here...


Did you just drop the "c-bomb?" Nice knowing ya.


----------

